# Ghrp-2 vs Ghrp-6 vs Ipamorelin for healing effects?



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi guys, age old dicussion but just wanted some other people opinions. Which one has the better healing effects? Does increasing prolactin and cortizol levels aid healing of some sort aswell? or is just better to go Ipam?

I have a few niggly injuries (shoulder tendinitis and tricep tendinitis) I want to try and clear up, I have tried tb-500 at 4mg per week for 7 weeks and it did nothing for my injuries whatsoever to be honest, I also used to multi does the tb-500 into the area of injury and I personally think it just aggravated the injury more. So now I am going to guinea pig myself for one of the above peptides with mod grf 1-29?

Which one is better?


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Hi guys, age old dicussion but just wanted some other people opinions. Which one has the better healing effects? Does increasing prolactin and cortizol levels aid healing of some sort aswell? or is just better to go Ipam?
> 
> I have a few niggly injuries (shoulder tendinitis and tricep tendinitis) I want to try and clear up, I have tried tb-500 at 4mg per week for 7 weeks and it did nothing for my injuries whatsoever to be honest, I also used to multi does the tb-500 into the area of injury and I personally think it just aggravated the injury more. So now I am going to guinea pig myself for one of the above peptides with mod grf 1-29?
> 
> Which one is better?


id actually like to find this out myself,


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Anybody know if cortizol or prolactin levels have any benifit towards healing? Or should i just go with ipam?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> Anybody know if cortizol or prolactin levels have any benifit towards healing? Or should i just go with ipam?


neither will be of benefit but the question should be how high does either rise, i am unaware of any issues with using GHRP-2 (causes the biggest rise) but then peptides such as these GHRP's are not in there own right healing peptides by releasing GH they will help but it all depends on the injury, dose and duration......

no peptide will actually totally heal an injury fully, i have had a shoulder injury for 18 months peptides and GH helped but did not fix it, it got better when i high dosed pMGF and Thymosin Beta 4 helped loads initially (which it would as it reduces inflammation rather than heals and injury)

so there is no definitive answer for you but if you are worried at all then use IPAM as it generates the same GH pulse as GHRP-6.....


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> neither will be of benefit but the question should be how high does either rise, i am unaware of any issues with using GHRP-2 (causes the biggest rise) but then peptides such as these GHRP's are not in there own right healing peptides by releasing GH they will help but it all depends on the injury, dose and duration......
> 
> no peptide will actually totally heal an injury fully, i have had a shoulder injury for 18 months peptides and GH helped but did not fix it, it got better when i high dosed pMGF and Thymosin Beta 4 helped loads initially (which it would as it reduces inflammation rather than heals and injury)
> 
> so there is no definitive answer for you but if you are worried at all then use IPAM as it generates the same GH pulse as GHRP-6.....


Thanks for clearing that up i may aswell just go with ipam then.

What did you dose the peg and tb500 at? Also where did u inject? On site of injury ir sub-q?


----------

